# SF/Bay Area/North Cal Breeder Recommendations?



## colleena (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum, but have been looking for a GSD for a couple of months. Does anyone have any experience with any breeders in the North Cal area? I'm looking for a family companion pet, calm temperament, good health. I've looked at Nadelhaus German Shepherds, PerfectGermanShepherds.com, and Wustenberger-Land in SoCal, but would love more recommendations. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I do not recommend Nadelhaus.  I don't know anything about the other two. 

California German Shepherds Breeder with Puppies and Dog For Sale| Perfect German Shepherds

I don't see anything there about pedigrees or OFA testing, just a bunch of pictures of their dogs. They don't seem to do anything with them either, it looks like they're just breeding pets to make more pets. Not someone I'd have any interest in buying from.

German Shepherds Breeders California German Shepherd Puppies forSale Los Angeles: Wustenberger-Land CA

I've at least heard of them, they're West German showline. There are pedigrees showing for their dogs, and they have IPO titles and OFA ratings listed too. No personal knowledge of them, but I'm not seeing any red flags either.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> German Shepherds Breeders California German Shepherd Puppies forSale Los Angeles: Wustenberger-Land CA
> 
> I've at least heard of them, they're West German showline. There are pedigrees showing for their dogs, and they have IPO titles and OFA ratings listed too. No personal knowledge of them, but I'm not seeing any red flags either.



I got my puppy from them. They are both really nice. You can tell they love what they do and are very knowledgeable. Every question I've asked since bringing my puppy home they have called back or emailed me back.

I have no complaints. The puppy is great. I got him when he was three months old. The father was still there and we met him. The mother was out competing. 

Here's my puppy at 4 months. He's usually damp in his pictures. We have a pool and he loves to swim. 


















His parents are the first pair on this page:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## colleena (Oct 12, 2013)

Why do you not recommend Nadelhaus?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

colleena said:


> Why do you not recommend Nadelhaus?


Sending you a PM!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Nadelhaus is located in my hometown, and I see several of her dogs in for grooming. All seem to have decent temperament for pets, although one of them (oddly, the only male of hers I've seen) is a bit of a crybaby. I think she overcharges for pet dogs, but it's what the market will bear, apparently.

Most of the breeders I know in NorCal are breeders of working line dogs, which tend to have higher drive and energy, but they can still make fantastic pets for active, dog-savvy families. What kinds of activities would your dog be involved in?


----------

